# AverMedia Live Gamer 4K - Recording Mic input?



## Baasha

Just got an AverMedia Live Gamer 4K to record some Xbox One X gameplay (RDR2). I also got the Sennheiser GSP 600 for a headset but I can't get the mic audio to record! The video and game sound records perfectly fine (in 4K too!) but my mic audio/commentary is missing.

I tried looking at their manual, changing settings to no avail - the option add the mic audio doesn't even show up in RECentral 4.

Can I use StreamLabs OBS to record the input? I'd prefer to just use RECentral 4.

HELP!


----------



## kibasnowpaw

I have never used the RECentral 4 since I have the Live Gamer HD C985 I use Streamlab to live stream my games but just so you know to get must people to watch your stream then 720P would be best some streamside do downscale the video, but the best Resolution for streaming is 720 by my experience ^_^. I'm live streaming RDR2 myself for ps4 on twitch. https://www.twitch.tv/thedanishfurrygamer

If you want just to record the game then you can use a mic recorder program beside the RECentral 4. or you can use a game recorder program like Action! That support recording from Live Gamer.


----------

